# من أحسن من يشرح نظام تويوتا؟ تويوتا نفسها!



## نظامي (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم,,, موضوع القادم في التصنيع الرشيق يكون عن نظام Kanban أو بطاقات العمل، وقد فكرت في زيارة موقع شركة تويوتا عسى أن أجد فيه ما يفيد وفعلاً وجدت أن الشركة تتكلم عن نظام تويوتا للإنتاج الذي أحدث ثورة جديدة في العمليات الصناعية لا في مجال تصنييع السيارات فحسب وإنما في كل مختلف العمليات الصناعية والخدمية للشركات الكبرى ومجال تحسيين جودة المنتجات بشكل عام بعد الثورة التي أحدثها نظام تصنيع فورد.... بلا كثرة كلام إليكم هذه الوصلات

1- فلسفة نظام تويوتا
http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/index.html

2- JIT (في الوقت المحدد)

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/just.html

3- JIDOKA 

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/jidoka.html

4- تطور نظام تويوتا عبر الزمن

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/origin.html

5- إضاءة على نظام تويوتا

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/illustration.html

6- أفلام قصيرة توضح فكرة Kanban + jidoka:84: 

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/video.html

7- راجع ما تعلمت وخذ إمتحان بسيط:82: 

http://www.toyota.co.jp/en/vision/production_system/quiz.html

ولا يخلو الموقع بالطبع من الوصلات الأخرى الهامة للمهندس الصناعي كفلسفة تويوتا في التصميم، وكيف طورت تويوتا سيارتها الرائعة (كورولا) وإلتزامات تويوتا تجاه البيئة.... كما يمكن لأخواني و أخواتي المهندسين التسلي بقراءة التقرير السنوي لشركة تويوتا وتحليل بيانات الشركة كمراجعة لمادة الإقتصاد الهندسي:73:


----------



## gabr (11 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر اليك


----------



## Shibani (13 يوليو 2007)

فلسـفة نظام تويوتـا​
بقلم: جيفري ك. لايكر
 (دار نشر ماكغروهيل)


استرعت تويوتا انتباه العالم للمرة الاولى في الثمانينات حين أصبح من الواضح أن هناك ما يميز الجودة والفعالية اليابانيتين. ومع حلول التسعينات، بدا أن هناك شيئاً أكثر تميزاً لدى تويوتا مقارنة مع باقي صانعي السيارات في اليابان، ألا وهو الطريقة التي هندست وصنّعت فيها السيارات والتي أدت الى هذا الاختراق الهائل للأسواق.

لقد صنعت تويوتا السيارات بأسلوب أسرع وأكثر ثقة من غيرها وبسعر تنافسي حتى وإن كان عليها دفع أجور عالية نسبياً للعمال اليابانيين.

وتحتل تويوتا اليوم المرتبة الثانية بعد «جنرال موتورز»، أكبر صانع سيارات في العالم، وتخطى معدل مبيعاتها في العالم ستة ملايين سيارة سنوياً في 170 بلداً.

ويقدر المحللون في قطاع السيارات أن تتمكّن تويوتا إذا استمرت على هذا النحو، من تخطي «جنرال موتورز» لتصبح بدورها أكبر صانع للسيارات في العالم.

ويزودنا مؤلف «نظام تويوتا» بأدوات وطرق قادرة على مساعدة الشركات في أي قطاع لتصبح الفضلى في مجالها لناحية الكلفة والجودة والخدمة. 

لفهم نجاح تويوتا المثير، يجب أن نبدأ مع المؤسسين أي عائلة تويودا. فلقد كانوا مبتكرين ومثاليين واقعيين ومصرين على تحقيق أهدافهم. والاهم هو أنهم اعتمدوا اعطاء المثال الصالح في قيادتهم. 

بدأت القصة مع ساكيشي تويودا الذي اخترع النول الأوتوماتيكي وأسّس في عام 1926«تويودا أوتوماتيك لوم ويركس» وهي الشركة الآم لمجموعة تويوتا. أمّا اختراعه العظيم «النول الكاشف للعيوب» المؤلف من آلية مميزة تعمل أوتوماتيكياً على ايقاف النول عندما ينقطع فيه الخيط فقد جعل من هذه الالة نموذج ساكيشي الاكثر شعبية. ولقد لقب في ما بعد بـ «ملك المخترعين».

عندما كلف ساكيشي تويودا ابنه كيشيرو بإنشاء شركة السيارات، لم يكن ذلك بهدف زيادة ثروة العائلة، إنما أراد أن تكون لابنه فرصة تقديم مساهمة إلى العالم. ولقد شرح له الآتي: «على كلّ امرئ أن يبدأ بمشروع عظيم ولو لمرة واحدة في حياته. لقد كرست معظم حياتي لاختراع أنماط جديدة من النول والان حان دورك، فعليك أن تبذل جهداً لاستكمال ما سيفيد المجتمع».

أسس كيشيرو شركة «تويوتا أوتوموتيف كامباني» وفقاً لفلسفة أبيه ومقاربته في الادارة الاّ أنه أضاف اليها ابتكاراته الخاصة. لسوء الحظ وقعت الحرب العالمية الثانية وخسرت فيها اليابان وتوقفت الشركات عن العمل. فكان على كيشيرو الطلب من 1600 موظف لديه أن يتقاعدوا طوعياً. لكن هذا قد أدى الى توقف العمل وتظاهرات شعبية. فما كان من كيشيرو الذي أراد أن يكون مثال القائد إلاّ أن يستقيل من الرئاسة. بعدئذٍ أصبح إيجي تويودا، أي ابن عمّ كيشيرو القائد الجديد وترأّس الشركة خلال أكثر سنوات نموها حيوية بعد فترة الحرب. فلقد لعب إيجي دوراً أساسياً في اختيار ودعم القادة الذين تركوا بصماتهم في المبيعات والتصنيع وتطوير المنتجات، والاهم من هذا كله هو نظام TPS الذي تطور عالمياً كمثال جديد للامتياز في التصنيع.

ان المنتج الاكثر وضوحاً لدى سعي تويوتا للامتياز هو فلسفة التصنيع التي أطلق عليها تسمية «نظام تويوتا الانتاجي» TPS والمعروف غالباً باسم «مبدأ اللين» Lean إنه نظام انتاجي متطور تساهم فيه كافة الاقسام لإنجاز عمل مشترك ويتمثل هذا النظام بما يعرف بـ«رسم البيت لنظام تويوتا الانتاجي». لماذا البيت؟ لأن البيت يشكل نظاما بنيوياً قوياً شرط أن يكون السقف والاعمدة والاساسات قوية.

يبدأ الرسم (رقم 1) مع السقف الذي يشكل مجمل الاهداف وهي أفضل نوعية وأدنى كلفة واقصر مدة عمل. ثم هناك عمودان خارجيان اساسيان «في الوقت المناسب» مما يعني إزالة الجردة المستعملة لوضع حاجز أمام المشاكل التي قد تنشأ أمام الانتاج و«جيدوكا» التي تعني الأتمتة مع لمسة بشرية.

في وسط هذا النظام توجد الموارد البشرية. فالتحليل بواسطة خمسة أسئلة تبدأ «بماذا» هي طريقة لملاحقة عميقة وتلقائية لاسباب المشكلة. ثم نجد الاساسات التي تتضمن عدة عناصر:

عمليات مستقرة وموحدة القياس، و«هيجونكا» HEIJUNKA والتي تعني قياس برنامج الانتاج لناحيتي الحجم والتنوع، والادارة المرئية والفلسفة الطويلة الأمد.

يتطلب الامر درجة عالية من الاستقرار لكي لا يتوقف هذا النظام عن العمل بشكل متكرر. أما الناس فهم في الوسط لانه فقط من خلال التحسين المستمر تستطيع العملية التوصل الى الاستقرار المطلوب. 


كيف أصبحت أفضل صانع في العالم؟

سر نجاح تويوتا أنها مدرسة علم وبيت أخلاق ومثل


في تويوتا 14 مبدأ «اداريا» هي :

1 ـ اتّخذ قراراتك الإدارية بالاستناد إلى فلسفة طويلة الامد حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب الاهداف المالية القصيرة الأمد.

ليكن لديك حسّ فلسفي للهدف يتخطّى أي صنع لقرار قصير الأمد. اعمل، ونمّ المؤسّسة كلّها ووجّهها نحو هدف مشترك يكون أكبر من جني المال. فمهمّتك الفلسفية هي التأسيس لكافة المبادئ الأخرى.

2 ـ اخلق تدفّقا مستمرا للعمليات بهدف استحضار المشاكل الى الواجهة: 

أعِدْ تصميم إجراءات العمل بهدف تحقيق قيمة مضافة عالية وتدفّق مستمر وناضلْ للقضاء على الزمن الذي يبقى فيه مشروع ما غير منفذ أو بانتظار من يعمل عليه.

اخلقْ التدفق لتحريك المواد والمعلومات بسرعة ولربط العمليات بالموظّفين لكي تتبين المشاكل فوراً.

اجعلْ التدفق ظاهراً في ثقافتك التنظيمية. فهي سرّ عملية التحسين المتواصل الحقيقي وتنمية الموظّفين.

3 ـ الجأ الى نظام «السحب» لتجنّب الفائض في الانتاج 

أمّنْ حاجات زبائنك عند عملية الانتاج وذلك عند طلبهم وبالكمية التي يريدونها. فعملية التزويد التي يطلقها الاستهلاك هي المبدأ الأساسي لنظرية «الوقت المناسب» Just-in-time.

قلّص العمل في المجال التشغيلي وتوضيب الجردة في المخازن، عبر تخزين كميات قليلة من كل منتج، وإعادة التخزين المتكرر القائم فقط على ما يأخذه الزبون فعلاً.

كنْ متجاوباً مع التبدلات اليومية على مستوى طلبات الزبائن عوضاً عن الاعتماد على برامج الكومبيوتر وأنظمته لمراقبة الجردة المؤدية للهدر.

4 ـ إلغاء الهدر 

الغِ الهدر الذي ينقسم عامّة الى سبع فئات: الانتاج الزائد، وتضييع الوقت، والشحن والتفريغ غير النافعة، والمهمات الفائضة، والتخزين، والتحركات غير النافعة، والمنتوجات التي يشوبها عيب.

5 ـ بناء ثقافة الجودة وتحقيقها منذ المرة الاولى.

استخدم كافة الطرق الحديثة المتوفرة لضمان النوعية.

ابْنِِ ضمن تجهيزاتك القدرة على اكتشاف المشاكل وايقافها ونمّ نظاماً مرئيا لإنذار قادة المشاريع أو فرق العمل بأن آلة ما أو عملية ما بحاجة الى مساعدتهم. فإن «الجيدوكا» jidoka أي الآلات ذات الذكاء البشري، تشكل أساس البناء في مجال الجودة. 

ابْنِ ضمن شركتك أنظمة دعم لحل المشاكل بسرعة واعتماد الاجراءات المضادة.

ابْنِِ ضمن ثقافتك فلسفة التوقف أو تخفيف السرعة لتحقيق النوعية منذ المرة الاولى وذلك لتعزيز الانتاجية على المدى الطويل.

6 ـ توحيد معايير المهمّات هو أساس التحسين المستمرّ.

استخدِمْ الطرق المستقرّة والمتكرّرة في كلّ مكان لأجل المحافظة على قدرة التوقّع والتوقيت والمردود المنتظم لعملياتك. هذا هو أساس مبدأ «التدفق والسحب».

جمع المعارف المتراكمة بشأن عملية ما وصولاً الى نقطة ما في الزمن من خلال توحيد مقاييس أفضل الممارسات الحالية. واسمح للتعبير المبدع والفردي بأن يحسن الامور لتفوق المقاييس الموحدة، من ثمّ أَدخِل هذه المساهمات ضمن المقاييس الموحدة الجديدة، بشكل يسمح لك بأن تنقل التعلّم من الشخص الذي سيترك مؤسستك الى الشخص الذي سيخلفه.

7 ـ استخدام المراقبة المرئية كي لا تبقى مشكلة ما خفية: 

استخدم مؤشرات مرئية بسيطة لمساعدة الموظّفين على تحديد فوري إذا ما كانوا يعملون ضمن شروط المقاييس الموحدة أو اذا كانوا ينحرفون عنها.

قلّص تقاريرك فلا تتعد الصفحة الواحدة عندما يكون ذلك ممكناً، حتى لو كان الأمر متعلقاً بأهم القرارات المالية.

8 ـ استخدام التكنولوجيا الموثوقة والمختبرة بدقّة والتي تخدم الموظفين والعمليات. 

استخدم التكنولوجيا لدعم الموظفين وليس لاستبدالهم. ففي غالب الاحيان، نرى أن من الافضل القيام بعملية ما يدوياً قبل إضافة التكنولوجيا التي ستدعم هذه العملية.

أجْرِ اختبارات فعلية قبل اعتماد تكنولوجيا جديدة في عمليات الشركة أو الانظمة التصنيعية أو المنتجات.

ارفض أو عدّل التكنولوجيات التي تتعارض مع ثقافتك أو التي قد تسبب خللاً في الاستقرار والثقة والقدرة على التوقع. 

إلاّ أنه عليك أن تشجّع الناس على التفكير بتكنولوجيات جديدة عندما يدرسون مقاربات جديدة للعمل. 

أضِف قيمة الى منظمتك من خلال تنمية مستخدميك وشركائك.

9 ـ طوّر القادة الذين يفهمون بعمق العمل ويعيشون الفلسفة ويعلّمونها للاخرين.

اعمَلْ على تنمية القادة من داخل مؤسستك عوضاً عن توظيف من هم آتون من خارجها. 

لا تنظرْ الى عمل القائد على أنه يتمّم مجموعة مهام ويتمتع بمهارات جيدة في التعامل مع الناس. فالقادة يلعبون دور المثال الأعلى الذي يجسّد فلسفة الشركة وطريقة القيام بالعمل.

على القائد الجيد أن يفهم العمل اليومي بأدق تفاصيله مما يخوله أن يكون معلم الفلسفة الخاصة بشركتك.

10 ـ اخلق ثقافة مؤسّساتية قوية ومستقرّة

كوّن في الشركة قيما ومعتقدات مشاطرة ومعيشة لفترة تمتد على سنوات عديدة. 

الجأ الى فرق العمل ذات الوظائف المتقاطعة بغية تحسين النوعية والانتاجية وتعزيز التدفق من خلال حل المشاكل التقنية الصعبة. 

ابذل جهداً مستمراً لتعليم الافراد كيفية العمل معاً كفريق عمل هادف الى الغايات المشتركة. فالعمل ضمن جماعة أو فريق مسألة من الضروري تعلمها.

11 ـ احترم شركاءك ومموّنيك الموسعة من خلال مساعدتهم على التحسن

احترم شركاءك وممونيك وعاملهم على أنهم امتداد لمؤسّستك.

شجّع شركاءك الخارجيين لكي ينموا ويتطوروا فهذا يظهر مدى تقديرك لهم. وحدد أهدافا مشوّقة تتحدّاهم وساعد شركاءك على تحقيقها. 

12 ـ تحرّك وتحقّق بنفسك لتفهم بعمق وضع عملياتك «غينشي غينبوتسو»GENCHI GENBUTSU 

عالج المشاكل وحسن الاعمال من خلال قصد المصدر ومن خلال مراقبة المعطيات والتأكد منها شخصياً عوضاً عن التنظيرعلى قاعدة ما ينقله لك الآخرون أو شاشة الكمبيوتر.

13 ـ اتّخذ قرارك بتروّ وبالتوافق مع الآخرين لكن اعملْ على تنفيذه بسرعة

لا تختر اتجاهاً واحداً ولا تسر في ذلك الدرب قبل أن تأخذ جميع الخيارات بعين الاعتبار. 

استعمل مبدأ «نيماواشي» NEMAWASHI فهي عملية مناقشة المشاكل والحلول المحتملة مع كل الاشخاص الذين يتأثرون بها، وذلك لجمع أفكارهم والحصول على موافقتهم للمضي قدما. ان عملية التوافق هذه، حتى ولو كانت تستهلك الوقت، فإنها تساعد على توسيع نطاق البحث عن الحلول وما أن يتمّ اتخاذ القرار حتى تكون الساحة معدة للتنفيذ السريع. 

14 ـ تحوّل الى منظمة تعلّمية من خلال التفكير الدؤوب «هانسي»HANSEI والتحسين المستمر «كايزن»KAIZEN 

استعمل «الهانسي» أي التفكير بالركائز الرئيسية وبعد الانتهاء من مشروع ما لتحديد كل مواطن الضعف فيه. ضع إجراءات مضادة لتجنب الوقوع في المشاكل نفسها ثانية.

صمّم عمليات تكاد لا تتطلب جردة. وهذا سيجعل الوقت والموارد المهدورة مرئية من الجميع. وما أن يتمّ الكشف عن موضوع الهدر، اطلب من المستخدمين استعمال عملية تحسين مستمرة تؤدي الى الغائه.

احمِ قاعدة المعرفة التنظيمية من خلال تطوير نظام موارد بشرية مستقرّة وترقيات بطيئة وتعاقب حذر.

قوّة تويوتا من خلال الأرقام

ـ كانت رسملة تويوتا في السوق (أي مجموع قيمة أسهم الشركة ) تناهز 105 مليارا دولار في عام 2003، أي نسبة أعلى من مجموع رسملة فورد وجنرال موتورز وكرايزلر.

ـ كما ان عائدات موجوداتها تبلغ 8 أضعاف أكثر من المعدل في قطاع السيارات 

ـ لقد حققت تويوتا ارباحاً سنوية على مدى السنوات الخمس والعشرين الفائتة كما أنها تملك بين 20و30 مليار دولار نقداً في خزنتها وذلك على قاعدة مستمرة.

ـ تويوتا هي صانع السيارات الاول في اليابان وروسيا والثالث في شمال أميركا.

ـ 2،1مليون سيارة من أصل 1.8 مليون سيارة تويوتا/ لكسوس مباعة في أميركا الشمالية هي مصنعة في أميركا الشمالية، في وقت يقفل الصانعون الاميركيون مصانعهم ويقلصون قدراتهم الانتاجية وينقلون مصانعهم الى الخارج

ـ أدخلت لكسوس الى السوق سنة 1989 وفاقت مبيعاتها سنة 2002 مبيعات بي إم دبليو وكاديلاك ومرسيدس بنز في الولايات المتحدة وذلك للسنة الثالثة على التوالي. 

ـ لدى تويوتا أسرع عملية تطوير انتاجي في العالم. فالسيارات والشاحنات الجديدة تحتاج لاثني عشر شهراً وربما أقل للتصميم فيما يحتاج المنافسون الى مدة تتراوح بين سنتين و ثلاث سنوات.

ـ تعتبر تويوتا مرجعًا benchmark لنظرائها ومنافسيها في العالم لناحية النوعية والانتاجية العالية والتصنيع السريع والمرونة.

ـ وفقاً لمجلةConsumer Reports تقارير المستهلك وهي مجلة رائدة تتوجه الى شراة السيارات، 15 من أصل 38 سيارة من السيارات التي استحوذت على ثقة المستهلكين هي من صنع تويوتا / لكسوس وذلك على مدى السنوات السبع الماضية.

طبّق نظام تويوتا في شركتك 

«نظام تويوتا» هو درس ورؤيا يمكن أن تعتمدها أي منظمة تريد أن تكون ناجحة على المدى الطويل. وهذا يتطلب تفكيراً واستمرارية في القيادة ووضع الأساسات التي من شأنها تحويل ثقافة المؤسّسة بشكل جذري. فما الذي تحتاج معرفته بشأن تغيير ثقافة شركتك؟ 

1 ـ ابدأ من القمّة، فقد يتطلب الأمر هزّة على مستوى القيادة التنفيذية.
2 ـ اجعل الجميع من الادنى الى الاعلى يشاركونك في العملية.
3 ـ استخدم مديرين وسطاء كعملاء تغيير.
4 ـ يحتاج الأمر إلى الوقت لتنمية أشخاص يفهمون فعلاً فلسفة الشركة ويعيشونها.

على كافة الشركات الصناعية والتجارية التي تريد النجاح على المدى الطويل أن تصبح مؤسسات للتعلّم. فتويوتا هي واحدة من أفضل النماذج في العالم وهي قادرة على تأمين الوحي والاقتراحات حول كيف يمكن الجمع بالشكل الصحيح بين الفلسفة والعمل والناس وحل المشاكل من أجل خلق مؤسسة للتعلم.

أسرع عملية تطوير إنتاجي في العالم:
12 شهرا مقابل 24 و36 للمنافسين

النقاط الرئيسية

تويوتا هي الشركة الصانعة للسيارات الأوفر ربحاً في العالم وسلاحها السري هو «نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي» Toyota Production System TPS المعروف أيضًا «بمبدأ اللين»Lean وهو مقاربة ثورية في معالجة العمليات اخترعتها الشركة في الخمسينات ومضت عقود من العمل على اتقانها. وتحاول شركات حول العالم اليوم محاكاة نجاح تويوتا الرائع من خلال العمل على تطبيق نظام الشركة الجذري لتسريع العمليات وتقليص حجم الهدر وتحسين النوعية.

أمضى جيفري لايكر 20 سنة على دراسة تويوتا ومنح إمكانية وصول لا سابق لها لمديري تويوتا التنفيذيين ومستخدميها ومصانعها. وفيما هو يفصّل ثقافة الشركة والعمليات والموظّفين، يزوّد لايكر القرّاء بنموذج اداري، قائم على 14 مبدأ تأسيسيا تقف وراء العظمة المستدامة لصانع السيارات. كما يكشف عن كيفية خلق تويوتا للبيئة المثالية لتطبيق تقنيات «لين» lean وأدواتها وذلك من خلال:

Ø رعاية جو من التحسين والتعلّم الدائمين.
Ø إزالة التكاليف الضخمة التي تتكبدها بســـبب هدر الوقت والموارد.
Ø تحــسين النوعــية في أنظمة العمل. 
Ø تهيئة القادة من داخل الشركة عوضاً عن استخدامهم من خارجها. 
Ø تعليم الموظفين ليصبحوا قادرين على حل المشاكل.
Ø زيادة سرعة أي عملية داخل الشركة. 

المؤلف:

جيفري ك. لايـــكر، حائز على دكتوراه، وهو استاذ في الهندسة الصناعية والتشغيلية في جامعة ميتشــــيغان وهو رئيس «أوبتيبرايز» وهي شركة استشارية فــي مجــال إدارة «اللين».

للتوسّع في القراءة

ـ تفكير «اللين»: إلغ الهدر واخلق الثروة في شركتك LEAN THINKING: BANISH WASTE AND CREATE WEALTH IN YOUR CORPORATION) جيمس ووماك ودانيال جفنز 
ـ «بريوس» الذي هز العالم THE PRIUS THAT SHOOK THE WORLD، هيديشي إيتازاكي 
ـ تطوير المنتج العالي الأداء، HIGH PERFORMANCE PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT جيمس مورغان.
ـ جذور «اللين»: أصول «كايزن»، THE ROOTS OF LEAN: THE ORIGIN OF KAIZEN) جيم هانتزنغر.

الأسطورة مقابل الواقع لدى نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي TPS

الأسطورة

ما ليس عليه نظام تويوتا الانتاجيTPS
ـ وصفة ملموسة للنجاح 
ـ مشروع أو برنامج إداري
ـ مجموعة من الادوات الجاهزة للتنفيذ
ـ مجموعة خاصة للأقسام الانتاجية فقط
ـ قابلة للتنفيذ في المدى القصير أو المتوسط.

الواقع

ما هو عليه نظام تويوتا الانتاجي TPS
ـ طريقة تفكير متماسكة 
ـ فلسفة إدارية كاملة 
ـ تركيز على إرضاء الزبون بالشكل التام 
ـ بيئة من العمل الجماعي والتحسين 
ـ بحث مستمرّ عن أسلوب أفضل 
ـ جودة ملازمة للعمليات
ـ مركز عمل منظم ومرتب 
ـ تطوري 


 «نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي» TPS 
أفضل نوعية ـ أدنى كلفة ـ أفضل سلامة ـ أخلاقيات عالية 
من خلال تقصير الوقت الإنتاجي عبر إلغاء الهدر

في الوقت المناسب
Just-in-time
الجزء المناسب، الكمية المناسبة،الوقت المناسب
«تاكت» ( مقياس) تخطيط الوقت
التدفق المستمر
نظام «السحب»
التبديل السريع
لوجستيات مدموجة

الموظفون والعمل المشترك 
الاختيار
الاهداف المشتركة
صنع القرارات بالتوافق
التدريب المتبادل
التحسن المستمر
تخفيض الهدر
اذهب وانظر بنفسك 
تحليل بواسطة خمسة اسئلة
تبدأ بـ لماذا ؟
حل المشاكل 
«جيدوكا» jidoka
جعل المشاكل مرئية
توقف أوتوماتيكي
"أندون"
التفريق بين الانسان والآلة
تصحيح الأخطاء

مراقبة النوعية داخل المحطة
معالجة المشاكل من جذورها
تسوية العمليات ( هيجونكا)
عمليات مستقرة وموحدة القياس
الادارة المرئية




Jeffrey K. Liker
Professor, Industrial and Operations Engineering
University of Michigan​​​​Dr. Jeffrey Liker, Director of the Lean Program Office and the Japan Technology Management Program at the University of Michigan. Author of over 60 articles and book chapters, and four books, including: _Becoming Lean: Experiences of US Manufacturers_. Winner of four Shingo Prizes for Excellence in Manufacturing Research.​​​[email protected]​​http://www-personal.engin.umich.edu/~liker/​​


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

*نظام تــايوتا الأنتاجي Toyota Production System TPS*

TPS - Toyota Production System or _Thinking People System_

The TPS House was developed by Taiichi Ohno and Eiji Toyoda to make it possible to explain Toyota's evolving system to employees and suppliers. The aim of TPS is to eliminate all _muri, mura, muda _(overburden, unevenness, waste) from the operations. It is a system that uses the PDCA approach (Plan - Do- Check - Act) to involve everyone in solving problems and improving quality, cost, delivery, safety, and morale.
What is TPS? Hear it directly from Toyota executives in this excellent article.
The Toyota Production System 'house' structure was used because with a roof, pillars and foundation it represented a familiar shape that also represented stability. 
TPS continues to evolve today. Toyota people are beginning to call TPS the _"Thinking People System"_ instead of the Toyota Production System. TPS is always improving. 
TPS is the Operational Blueprint for a Lean Enterprise
The organizations that have implemented Lean most successfully have adopted TPS as their operational blueprint. They have studied and understood the system, renamed it to take ownership of it as their own system, and adopted as pure a form of TPS as possible.

· Make what the customer needs, when it is needed, in the right amount 
· Minimize inventories 
· Separate machine work from human work and fully utilize both 
· Build quality into the process and prevent errors from happening 
· Reduce lead-times to allow for rapid, flexible scheduling 
· Produce a high mix of low volume products efficiently ​


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

*موقع ممتاز وغني جدا*

موقع ممتاز وغني جدا

Lean Enterprise Institute
http://www.lean.org/


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً
اللهم علمنا ما جهلنا, وإنفعنا بما علمتنا,,, آمين


----------



## بوفا الزوى (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررر يا خوي علي المعلومات


----------

